# Concerning Low Quality Posts



## Vetti (Apr 14, 2021)

Since this board's creation, I've noticed a trend: Ralph continues to become less and less active and less entertaining, while pertinent threads rapidly expand, regardless of whether or not he actually does anything noteworthy. I shouldn't have to explain why this is a bad thing, but I will anyway. The whole point of having individual threads, and of a dedicated board in general, is to spare users the trouble of sifting through the thousands of pages of bullshit to find relevant information, as is the case when searching through Ralph's old thread.

I've read complaints before about Gunt regulars engaging in "Twitter style conversations" with each other in threads, and about the majority of posts being unsubstantive one-liners, and, at the risk of sounding like the fun police, I'll agree that these habits _do _negatively impact the board. There are people here who post like this is a Discord or a livestream chat, and it isn't fun to browse through. Take for example, this mouthful that @RickestRickCriminal posted in the Warski thread, full screened for dramatic effect.




Notice anything wrong with it?
Fully expanded, the post is 43 lines of fucking babble. Reading it isn't helpful to anyone, and few will be entertained by it. Pointing that out may be mean, but it's the truth. A number of other users have similar posting habits that I find hard to stomach, but the purpose of this isn't to scorn a bunch of my fellow ayylawgs for past offenses; it is to hammer this point home:

In general, *you shouldn't post if you don't have anything valuable to contribute to a conversation*. Stringing twelve shitty quote responses together doesn't equal one good post, and nobody is interested in your tight 5. If a thread is dead and there's nothing to say in it, don't post solely for the purpose of making it _appear_ active, or to see the page count increase. Try to be mindful of having side conversations with specific users in threads. It doesn't pay to fill places for public viewing with a bunch of messages that nobody but you and one other guy can respond to.

I feel like an ass writing this, but the number of low quality posts I've seen over the months has made me lose a lot of interest in gunt stuff. It's disheartening to see a thread bumped and to open it, only for the post to be completely inane and unenriching. I'm sure I'm not the only one who is bothered by this.


Apologies to @RickestRickCriminal. Hate to use your for an example, but you were the perfect example.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 14, 2021)

K




Spoiler



Just fucking around! It's true.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 14, 2021)

You'd probably also lose interest without the low quality posts, because the gunt has just become too boring


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 14, 2021)

I agree with you, thanks for the etiquette.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 14, 2021)

This would be a good time to suggest using the chat for chit chat.


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 14, 2021)

I have to admit, I looked closely to see if I am a culprit.
I will be more concise and keep this in the back of my brain.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Apr 14, 2021)

I think one of the worst habits people have is live commenting on the KS thread where they make comments like "Oh SHIT" or "Sure Ralph, I believe you", shit like that, without any context for anyone who is not watching the show at the same time, so when someone goes to read the thread later there's a bunch of posts that make zero sense and add absolutely nothing.
Sometimes the recaps help figure out what people were talking about, sometimes they don't but it really adds nothing if only the people watching and checking the thread at the exact same time as you know what you are referencing. 
Not a huge deal, just a pet peeve and this seemed like the right place to bring it up.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 14, 2021)

Fair play, I'm definitely guilty of doing this shit just today, not gonna happen again


----------



## High Tea (Apr 14, 2021)

If people have to include a ton of quotes, perhaps it could be spoilered?

In general agree about the one liners, but I think quite a few of us started posting that way in the old thread while watching the shows and videos together last summer.  I think it's a little better since not so many people are paying attention to Ralph any more, but it's a tough habit to break.  I know I need to get better about it, or at the very least putting the statements in context.


----------



## Cow Poly (Apr 14, 2021)

Use the chat, dms and discord for the inane back and forth and go betweens, as well as the dead maymays and warm (or lower temp) takes... less BS, more khantent. _I’m telling myself as well. _


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 14, 2021)

How disappointing.  Less complaining and more sweeping, jannie.  What would Gator say?

For Shame... For Shame... 

please yell at me if I get too retarded


----------



## Iamthatis (Apr 14, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Since this board's creation, I've noticed a trend: Ralph continues to become less and less active and less entertaining, while pertinent threads rapidly expand, regardless of whether or not he actually does anything noteworthy. I shouldn't have to explain why this is a bad thing, but I will anyway. The whole point of having individual threads, and of a dedicated board in general, is to spare users the trouble of sifting through the thousands of pages of bullshit to find relevant information, as is the case when searching through Ralph's old thread.
> 
> I've read complaints before about Gunt regulars engaging in "Twitter style conversations" with each other in threads, and about the majority of posts being unsubstantive one-liners, and, at the risk of sounding like the fun police, I'll agree that these habits _do _negatively impact the board. There are people here who post like this is a Discord or a livestream chat, and it isn't fun to browse through. Take for example, this mouthful that @RickestRickCriminal posted in the Warski thread, full screened for dramatic effect.
> View attachment 2087914
> ...


Thanks for the huge wall of text.  Good to know what you expect!  You're a very important and influential person and you sure put everyone in their place!  Good for you!


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 14, 2021)

Penis fart shit dick ass nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger
Jannies get the bullet too but today is not the day. At least react to what’s getting posted rather than meandering into an entirely off topic conversation. Only YOU can prevent shit threads


----------



## Bogen (Apr 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Since this board's creation, I've noticed a trend: Ralph continues to become less and less active and less entertaining, while pertinent threads rapidly expand, regardless of whether or not he actually does anything noteworthy. I shouldn't have to explain why this is a bad thing, but I will anyway. The whole point of having individual threads, and of a dedicated board in general, is to spare users the trouble of sifting through the thousands of pages of bullshit to find relevant information, as is the case when searching through Ralph's old thread.
> 
> I've read complaints before about Gunt regulars engaging in "Twitter style conversations" with each other in threads, and about the majority of posts being unsubstantive one-liners, and, at the risk of sounding like the fun police, I'll agree that these habits _do _negatively impact the board. There are people here who post like this is a Discord or a livestream chat, and it isn't fun to browse through. Take for example, this mouthful that @RickestRickCriminal posted in the Warski thread, full screened for dramatic effect.
> View attachment 2087914
> ...


Dumb and gay


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 15, 2021)

Agreed. I used to be a pretty dedicated regular poster in the Ralph thread, because there was always a lot to say. I post a lot less these days because there generally just isn't much to say about Ralph lately. While most people here still make good contributions, I often click on a thread and find not much is really being said. Which certainly tests my interest and further discourages me from posting.

Now I do still regularly post inane comments and one-liners about Ralph, but I do it in the general chat or in PMs. The latter I have been told is 'gay ops' by some retards but I see it as just not shitting up the board. I think people should make use of those kinds of features if they want chill discussion.

None of us are perfect Gunt posters and nearly everyone here has added something positive to the board. I am certain Vetti feels that way and is not calling anyone out specifically.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Agreed. I used to be a pretty dedicated regular poster in the Ralph thread, because there was always a lot to say. I post a lot less these days because there generally just isn't much to say about Ralph lately. While most people here still make good contributions, I often click on a thread and find not much is really being said. Which certainly tests my interest and further discourages me from posting.
> 
> Now I do still regularly post inane comments and one-liners about Ralph, but I do it in the general chat or in PMs. The latter I have been told is 'gay ops' by some retards but I see it as just not shitting up the board. I think people should make use of those kinds of features if they want chill discussion.
> 
> None of us are perfect Gunt posters and nearly everyone here has added something positive to the board. I am certain Vetti feels that way and is not calling anyone out specifically.


Well it's always a quality vs. quantity issue. I'm sure most people just gloss over shitposts anyway but if there has been complaints then I'd hope they've been addressed. The meta here is not to scold any particular person to put them on blast. Ironic shitposting is still shitposting. I have no problems with anyone here anyway or who says what minus some circumstances but I've always thought most people played by the rules or what Null's preference to how his forum is run.

Then again, this is why I don't want to be a janny.


----------



## Estate (Apr 15, 2021)

That's a bummer. You should ask for a raise


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 15, 2021)

You should fold this into the "navigating the gunt board" thread as a general intro thread or at least pin it that way people might actually be able to see it y'know once we all get tired of calling you janny or whatever.


----------



## Lore Master (Apr 15, 2021)

So @Vetti who determines this?





You? Others? Your post reads like an elitist faggot copy pasta. Like an arbiter of who considers whatever information or posts legitimate. Someone let being a moderator of a shitposting forum go to their head. This isn't Wikipedia faggot, this is a forum dedicated to laughing and fucking with lolcows. You should delete this thread and hope people forget how much of looking down his nose faggot you sound like in this post.

Meanwhile I see you lurking in the same fucking threads that are being derailed filled with those posts that are either not on target to the topic or virtually pointless and even taking part in them. Did someone rustle your jimmies lately or say something? So you spergposted about "forum etiquette"?

Also @Null you approves of this dumb shit?


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> So @Vetti who determines this?
> 
> View attachment 2089406
> 
> ...


Can you possibly be more of a cunt in your post?

This post wasn't passed before me for approval if that's what you're asking, but in general the philosophy is sitewide. "Don't post if you have nothing to say."


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> So @Vetti who determines this?
> 
> View attachment 2089406
> 
> ...


Your very own post is a good example of what Vetti is talking about since you're having a hard time grasping this. Adds nothing, shits up the thread with inane, rhetorical questions to spur more off-topic discussion. Pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Lore Master (Apr 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Can you possibly be more of a cunt in your post?
> 
> This post wasn't passed before me for approval if that's what you're asking, but in general the philosophy is sitewide. "Don't post if you have nothing to say."


Who determines what is valuable and not valuable? That is a problem that I see here. If a poster makes a post it might be valuable or spark investigation or questions that might bring new things or ideas to light. I can agree with if someone posts a "LOL" or "meme" as a response to a quote, but to stop complete back and forth with the users here is stupid.

I can be more of a cunt yes. I get tired of people getting a position and thinking that they are hot shit.



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Your very own post is a good example of what Vetti is talking about since you're having a hard time grasping this. Adds nothing, shits up the thread with inane, rhetorical questions to spur more off-topic discussion. Pull your head out of your ass.


Get it. Not allowed to have opinions other than the preapproved variety. I was on point thinking that it is faggotry. His post with the highlighted text says NOTHING about what is considered valuable, just I guess whatever the mods determine is valuable.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Who determines what is valuable and not valuable?


The staff. As it has been for forever.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Get it. Not allowed to have opinions other than the preapproved variety. I was on point thinking that it is faggotry. His post with the highlighted text says NOTHING about what is considered valuable, just I guess whatever the mods determine is valuable.


Did you seriously just figure this out about the internet?


----------



## Mr.Logistics (Apr 15, 2021)

Part of the reason why I lurked for so long was that I didn't understand what "anything valuable" really meant in lamen terms for the site.

Call me an autist but maybe people need some guidelines or something for those who aren't sure, to stop and think about before they post. Like if you're about to drop a one-line question in a thread add a bit of context behind why you're asking so there is more to engage with etc.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 15, 2021)

This almost makes me want a livechat where anyone with an account can join as the killstream is streamed.  That way we can collect low quality reaction post ("I CLAPPED WHEN SOMEONE SAID GUNT"), lukewarm takes, and potential spergouts who are there just to a-log ralph in one honeypot. 

Almost.  There's no point, stoping shit tier posting is easier.  People should join the kiwi fedverse for a gay livetweet session as ralph streams (and monitor for a-logs to laugh at).


----------



## Vetti (Apr 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> You should fold this into the "navigating the gunt board" thread as a general intro thread or at least pin it that way people might actually be able to see it y'know once we all get tired of calling you janny or whatever.


The post recommendations might go there. I didn't feel comfortable pinning this thread for the long haul since I specifically make an example out of @RickestRickCriminal , and I don't want to risk that becoming something that follows him.


Mr.Logistics said:


> Call me an autist but maybe people need some guidelines or something for those who aren't sure, to stop and think about before they post. Like if you're about to drop a one-line question in a thread add a bit of context behind why you're asking so there is more to engage with etc.


A set of basic rules I think would go a long way in helping posters figure out what a post should or shouldn't contain, or what it is or isn't expected to contain, etc. Unfortunately we don't have any specifically for this board at this time.


Aaa0aaa0 said:


> This almost makes me want a livechat where anyone with an account can join as the killstream is streamed. That way we can collect low quality reaction post ("I CLAPPED WHEN SOMEONE SAID GUNT"), lukewarm takes, and potential spergouts who are there just to a-log ralph in one honeypot.


If you're into the livechat during shows, you could participate on PhoBingas's stream snipe Bitwave. You can post in the chat as a guest if you don't feel like making an account.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> The post recommendations might go there. I didn't feel comfortable pinning this thread for the long haul since I specifically make an example out of @RickestRickCriminal , and I don't want to risk that becoming something that follows him.


Gonna be real here holmes sounds like a vendetta against a user that annoyed you rather than a genuine reminder of the rules then.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Gonna be real here holmes sounds like a vendetta against a user that annoyed you rather than a genuine reminder of the rules then.


It's not. Like I said originally, posting style has bothered me for a while, he posted something that would make a good example around the time of composition, so I took the opportunity to include it as a visual. No ill will towards the guy.


----------



## Bogen (Apr 15, 2021)

Some good stuff has started to happen this week thanks to the things considered shit posts. The only person I care about reading the Tardski thread is Tardski himself. Him seeing that it has been active has made him paranoid and thinking we got something brewing for him.

Really if we limit ourselves from posting anything redundant on that thread it'd go back to being dead. His current downward spiral has all the same notes as from previous downward spirals.



Vetti said:


> It's not. Like I said originally, posting style has bothered me for a while, he posted something that would make a good example around the time of composition, so I took the opportunity to include it as a visual. No ill will towards the guy.


Can you grade all our posts in the future? I wanna know what will get me a gold star from you.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 15, 2021)

Discord tier postings really hits the nail on the head.  It feels just like that.  And strangely enough the most egregious posters are the ones already in their discord cliques.  I really don’t understand it.  This should go without saying, but a forum should serve a different purpose than live reaction.  Especially when there’s other places better suited for that content.


Lore Master said:


> Who determines what is valuable and not valuable?



I like how you chose to take off the “contribute” part of “valuable to contribute” to be more outraged.  Did you do it on purpose or is your brain just that smooth?


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> So @Vetti who determines this?


Generally, if the comment can be summarised with a sticker, it's useless.



Lore Master said:


> Meanwhile I see you lurking in the same fucking threads that are being derailed filled with those posts that are either not on target to the topic or virtually pointless and even taking part in them.


Not really, what's supposed to be done? Delete them? Lock it? Nothing's gonna be enforced either way. If you've followed the other threads, you'll find yourself scrolling though lots of posts and rating the occasional funny meme or "following the herd" with something that has a lot of ratings. This isn't elitist or being mad, we can just nuke low quality posts, but that's not happening because it's better to just talk. I can promise you no one's "let being a moderator of a shitposting forum go to their head", zero bans no deletions. That's the opposite of what you've said.

I find your response odd, because your posts are pretty decent and usually on-topic, more so than even some of my shitty ones.

Now what I think works:
- When commenting on the gunt's stream "live", try to include a small reference (to what you're responding to) or better a timestamp
- I made this: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/hayterz-and-ayelawgz-appreciation-thread.88826/
DSP subforum and others include one of these, or something to the same affect


----------



## Section 230 (Apr 15, 2021)

That moment when you realize your shitposting board is filled with shitposters.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 15, 2021)

Section 230 said:


> That moment when you realize your shitposting board is filled with shitposters.


Well, a shitpost is different to a shit post.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Generally, if the comment can be summarised with a sticker, it's useless.


Agree


----------



## Iamthatis (Apr 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> It's not. Like I said originally, posting style has bothered me for a while, he posted something that would make a good example around the time of composition, so I took the opportunity to include it as a visual. No ill will towards the guy.


If everyone promises to be nice to blubberclips will you two get off your high horses?


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> So @Vetti who determines this?
> 
> View attachment 2089406
> 
> ...


I despise traditional forum shit with mods and admins policing speech as much as the next imageboard alumnus, probably more in fact, and if I could will everyone who ever wrote "Pm'd you a fix " or the usual shit you can think of to trip over and crack their skulls on a hard surface in minecraft I would have done so a decade ago.

All of that being said, the OP has  gone into painstaking detail to say why this is a problem, how this is a problem, and that no action has been taken against the poster in question other than a "look, don't do this man". It's not power tripping if you have a fucking novella to read on why it's specifically a problem. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 15, 2021)

ok, now i will only post if i have nothing to say even if there is something valuable that could be said


----------



## Spectre_06 (Apr 15, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> I despise traditional forum shit with mods and admins policing speech as much as the next imageboard alumnus, probably more in fact, and if I could will everyone who ever wrote "Pm'd you a fix " or the usual shit you can think of to trip over and crack their skulls on a hard surface in minecraft I would have done so a decade ago.
> 
> All of that being said, the OP has  gone into painstaking detail to say why this is a problem, how this is a problem, and that no action has been taken against the poster in question other than a "look, don't do this man". It's not power tripping if you have a fucking novella to read on why it's specifically a problem. Calm the fuck down.


A lot of it has to do with the fact that people like Ralph have created this animosity towards them simply for being thin-skinned bitches, and so we have people creating accounts here almost daily that don't seem to fit into the way the forum operates.  It's a bunch of low-effort shitposting from many of these accounts, and there are even some ignoring the "we are not an autistic illuminati" rule looking to fuck with Ralph IRL and out of the blue.  I'm sure every subforum when it was created had people like that join up--it's hard to believe, for example, that the Brianna Wu subforum didn't have a bunch of retards from Gaymergate join up just to call him a man and a faggot and offered nothing else to anything there.  Likewise if you look at the Weeb Wars subforum it's clearly a containment area for the "balls or no balls on your futa" weebs who just need to come out and admit they will gladly such a tranny's dick day in and day out.  Basically, if you see a low-effort post look at the join date of the account and you'll see that for Weeb Wars, 2019 join dates tend to be retards and here, 2020 join dates are the same.  Low effort will always be low effort but I think there might be a correlation.


----------



## Bogen (Apr 15, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Basically, if you see a low-effort post look at the join date of the account and you'll see that for Weeb Wars, 2019 join dates tend to be retards and here, 2020 join dates are the same.  Low effort will always be low effort but I think there might be a correlation.


So you old fagging bruh? Keep trying to hang on to your attempt to be an e-celeb Spectard you total vagina neck.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Who determines what is valuable and not valuable?


You could at least try to produce something valuable.

Better attempt to make a joke than attempt to make a moral crusade for free speech and equality, for example. You will never be equal and it's time that you accept the fact.


----------



## beautiful person (Apr 15, 2021)

Tbh I stopped following Ralph pretty quickly after the subforum was made because shit actually became _harder_ to keep up with.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Apr 15, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> Tbh I stopped following Ralph pretty quickly after the subforum was made because shit actually became _harder_ to keep up with.


It became easier.  The problem is that no one expected the fuck-ups to come so quickly.  Could you imagine how much of a fucking abortion the main Ralph thread would be if all of this happened and we _only_ had that thread to update us?


----------



## Big Butts Bunny (Apr 15, 2021)

How about unlock his thread so that people can still discuss him, but make a new thread whenever something big or notable happens?


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 15, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Basically, if you see a low-effort post look at the join date of the account and you'll see that for Weeb Wars, 2019 join dates tend to be retards and here, 2020 join dates are the same.  Low effort will always be low effort but I think there might be a correlation.


Why not say 2018 since you joined that year?


----------



## Sriracha (Apr 15, 2021)

At first I was going to start chimping out about singling out users but @RickestRickCriminal has accepted everything really graciously and has been understanding. You may not always be a quality user but you're a good user.

This post reminded me of some issues I had navigating the original thread when I was trying to get a basic timeline together and I think from this we can build basic etiquette rules for the sub-forum. I will post mortem that shit in my own time and give my own opinion on what is/isn't valuable, but I will say briefly that it wasn't new users that were particularly insufferable, but retarded name-fags (KOP for one) who would derail the thread for pages. 

I understand why some people are upset, but sub-forums like the beauty parlour have their own rules so why should we be any different? It's also retarded to think that our jannies are elitist. Every single board except for ours is way more strictly policed, especially when it comes to autistic slapfights, but our jannies for the most part just let it go. They don't even permaban anyone except maybe that retard tranny pedophile Tommy Tooter. 

I think the general posting guidelines in the navigation thread are a good start. I also really like containing mini gunt happenings in separate threads, much like how it's done for Hamberlyn. If people's issues are navigation, then it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a directory linking the separate threads in order of when they happened as well as a brief summary of the orbiters surrounding Ralph, inspired a little by this.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 15, 2021)

You're posting like a bunch of white niggers. Start posting like a white for god's sake.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Apr 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Agreed. I used to be a pretty dedicated regular poster in the Ralph thread, because there was always a lot to say. I post a lot less these days because there generally just isn't much to say about Ralph lately. While most people here still make good contributions, I often click on a thread and find not much is really being said. Which certainly tests my interest and further discourages me from posting.
> 
> Now I do still regularly post inane comments and one-liners about Ralph, but I do it in the general chat or in PMs. The latter I have been told is 'gay ops' by some retards but I see it as just not shitting up the board. I think people should make use of those kinds of features if they want chill discussion.
> 
> None of us are perfect Gunt posters and nearly everyone here has added something positive to the board. I am certain Vetti feels that way and is not calling anyone out specifically.


I find the Gunt orbiters more interesting than Ethan himself. Dingo, Rand, Culture Warrior, Warski, Gator


----------



## byuu (Apr 15, 2021)

Just ban anyone who makes posts longer than two sentences.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 15, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Just ban anyone who makes posts longer than two sentences.


He'd have to ban himself then.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 16, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> Tbh I stopped following Ralph pretty quickly after the subforum was made because shit actually became _harder_ to keep up with.


I would actually disagree, the dumpster thread was going 100-200 pages a day filled with comments such as "Ralph is fat his dick is small", while factual, it was a nightmare to navigate. I'm not gonna say it's any easier, but definitely easier than what we previous had. The worse thing is discussions will bleed into other IF threads, throwing everything off and derailing many threads simultaneously. 



Big Butts Bunny said:


> How about unlock his thread so that people can still discuss him, but make a new thread whenever something big or notable happens?


I suggested that, master jannies didn't like the idea. We have enough threads to segregate content, that large one is there as a historical relic to remind us how bloated the gunt was.


----------



## beautiful person (Apr 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I would actually disagree, the dumpster thread was going 100-200 pages a day filled with comments such as "Ralph is fat his dick is small", while factual, it was a nightmare to navigate. I'm not gonna say it's any easier, but definitely easier than what we previous had. The worse thing is discussions will bleed into other IF threads, throwing everything off and derailing many threads simultaneously.


I think for me it's that, I'm having to weed out content like I was in the megathread, but now I'm doing it across multiple threads and also having to weed out which threads are even worth weeding through.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I would actually disagree, the dumpster thread was going 100-200 pages a day filled with comments such as "Ralph is fat his dick is small", while factual, it was a nightmare to navigate. I'm not gonna say it's any easier, but definitely easier than what we previous had. The worse thing is discussions will bleed into other IF threads, throwing everything off and derailing many threads simultaneously.
> 
> 
> I suggested that, master jannies didn't like the idea. We have enough threads to segregate content, that large one is there as a historical relic to remind us how bloated the gunt was.


Every beached whale explodes at some point. That said, can any of the mods create new thread prefixes, the colored ones? I know on Xenforo that's usually restricted to admins unless otherwise set, but I've also never made a thread on KF.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Apr 16, 2021)

This is a problem over basically the entire site, not just the gunt board. Particularly that any thread that gets frontpage'd is subject to around 100 pages of pure bloat.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 16, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Every beached whale explodes at some point. That said, can any of the mods create new thread prefixes, the colored ones? I know on Xenforo that's usually restricted to admins unless otherwise set, but I've also never made a thread on KF.


We'd have at least 2 more if that was the case. We'd also have brief rules written above the reply text box and polls. I only want one more prefix, which is "gunted", and also voting/polling. 

We can probably wait it out. This is turning into another Jcaesar Senate thread, you can check that one to see answers to these questions in-depth.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Apr 16, 2021)

I am shocked that a community that primarily migrated here from stream chats and discords has habits suitable for stream chats and discords.
This thread was probably necessary at some point.


----------



## Cow Poly (Apr 16, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> View attachment 2089406
> Says stuff and asks about stuff
> Also @Null you approves of this dumb shit?


All of your power leveling/tmi rated posts fall into the category you are so concerned about.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jun 23, 2021)

Am I still dumb, autistic and mad at the Internet?
"Chat, why you so mean? " Kyler


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 3, 2021)

@Vetti RIP OP
He died as he lived, a faggot


----------



## Empresa (Dec 4, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> I never forgot the dishonor this thread gave to me


Rick let it go , you won champ , ITS OVER.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 28, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> @Vetti RIP OP
> He died as he lived, a faggot


A tranny and a Janny till the very end!


----------

